# Problema entrada auxiliar



## Omek (Ene 24, 2012)

Buenas e buscado antes de abrir el post pero no e encontrado nada, el tema es el siguiente. Tengo un radio-cd con entrada auxiliar y la suelo usar con un cable de dos rca a un jack macho para conectar el movil. El problema es que tengo un sensor de aparcamiento con un pequeño altavoz que es bastante molesto y opte por conectarla a la entrada auxiliar con el fin de que sonara por los altavoces. Hice un empalme y conecte el sensor de aparcamiento entre los 2 rca y el jack macho pero resulta que suena muy flojo, pero cuando conecto el movil (este apagado o encendido) al jack macho el volumen del sensor sube y la calidad tambien.
He medido la resistencia que tiene el movil entre el positivo y el negativo y eran 75kohm, e echo una ñapa con un jack hembra poniendole un par de resistencias pero sigue igual igual, la verdad es que de electronica tengo algo de idea pero de sonido  
Un Saludo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 24, 2012)

Claro, acá el problema está en el empalme y en las impedancias...

Algunas fotos de lo que hiciste vendrian re bien


----------



## Omek (Ene 24, 2012)

Buenas, pues ahora mismo estoy en casa, pero vamos el circuito que e hecho es el de la imagen que subo adjunta, el jack es donde conecto el movil y las rca van conectadas a la entrada auxiliar de la radiocd.
Un saludo


----------



## arrivaellobo (Ene 24, 2012)

Podrías hacer un simple seguidor de voltaje con un operacional o un transistor.

Un saludo


----------



## Omek (Ene 24, 2012)

Te refieres a poner diodos? y un transistor para que? para que haga de amplificador?


----------



## arrivaellobo (Ene 24, 2012)

Me refiero a colocar una etapa adaptadora de impedancias, ya sea con operacional o con un transistor.
Algo de este estilo:


----------



## Omek (Ene 24, 2012)

Y eso que es exactamente? una puerta logica AND o algo por el estilo?


----------



## DosCabezas (Ene 24, 2012)

Omek dijo:


> Y eso que es exactamente? una puerta logica AND o algo por el estilo?


 

Eso es el símbolo de un amplificador operacionál.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/intro-amplificadores-operacionales-mini-tutorial-408/


----------



## Omek (Ene 24, 2012)

Gracias por la respuesta DosCabezas, con un amplificador operacional se me solucionara el problema? es que ando un poco pez


----------

